# rear springs



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

is there a top and bottom to the rear coil springs? i took them out to install drag bags. but im not 100% i put them back in the same way they came out. they looked the same far as the top and bottom so i didnt think it mattered. i noticed tonight with the car sitting in the drive (close to being level) the left rear is higher then the right rear by maybe an inch. with zero pressure in the bags. what are your thoughts? thanks


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

If their is no visible difference in their taper then they can go either way. In the GTO they can go both ways, sometimes flipping them helps certain clearance issues.


----------

